# The Lines Trade



## joshmanicus (26 May 2009)

Hello all,

I was wondering if any of you folks out there could answer some of my questions about the lines trade in the military.  I poked around here and saw the answer to a few of my questions, but still have a few others which are nagging at me and I want answered before I go and try to get in.

1.  What is the training schedule like?  From what I gather, these things aren't usually set in stone but I was wondering if you could give me a rough idea of what the initial experience is like?  I guess I'm asking because I feel like I'm out of shape and would need to spend some time getting ready before I went off to training.

2.  After your initial training is over, what happens next?  I read that you have to go to trade school and all of that, but where you go after your finished your trade school seems a bit hazy for me.  Personally I would prefer to stay close to home, but something tells me that isn't a realistic expectation.  The only reason I have it in my head that such a thing is even possible is because I know quite a few people who are in the reserves now who don't leave home too often.  Are the linemen in the reserves able to get away with that type of gig or do you have to travel around a lot more than the other trades?

3.  Do you have a civilian job on top of your serving in the military / are there linemen in the Canadian Forces who are only linemen on a part time basis or are the lines trades pretty well a full time military job?

One thing to keep in mind is that I do work similar to what I saw on the website's example of military linemen so I have a bit of experience in the trade.

Anyways, thanks for taking the time to read this and thanks in advance to anyone who wants to help me out!


----------



## chrisf (26 May 2009)

Are you interested in the reserves or the regular force? The reserves is generally a part time job (One night a week, two weekends a month, courses are full time, usually 1-2 months in length), the regular force is a full time job, and you go where you are posted, it's that simple.

The answers to your questions depend on whether you're interested in the reserves or the regs.


----------



## joshmanicus (26 May 2009)

The reserves.


----------



## chrisf (26 May 2009)

1. Training is much like any other reserve trade, assume to do your BMQ/SQ during the first summer, approx 7 weeks training. During the winter, expect 1 thursday night per week and 1-2 weekends per month (More work may be available if you want it). Expect to do your drivers course over christmas or easter. The trades course is approx 4 months long, broke into two modules, you can do the entire 4 months during one summer, or you can break it over two summers. There's more courses after that, again, generally over the summer. Before you start doing "line" work, you need at minimum the first module of your trades course.

2. If you're joining the reserves, then you stay near home. It's a part time job. If you want to go away, there's work available, but aside from courses, it's not required that you go away. Your trades course is conducted in Kingston, this is the only place they teach the line course. There are a variety of places where BMQ/SQ (Basic training) is run, you'll go where you're sent though, you won't have much choice as to location. Linemen in the reserves are the same as any other reserve job, they're part time.

3. Again, it's a part time job. The majority of soldiers have either a full time job or more commonly, are full time students. If you don't have anything else to do (IE not a student or not working full time) there's full time work available, though, as a suggestion based on personal experience, if you find yourself on full time reserve contracts more often then not, you might as well go reg force.

Where are you located? Your best bet is to go a communiations reserve unit, and talk to their recruiter.

(I'm not a lineman, but I supervise a half-dozen of them)


----------



## joshmanicus (27 May 2009)

Chatham, ON.  We have a small base here which isn't far off from where I'm living and there are bases in Windsor and London which are both an hour to hour an a half away.

I think the regiment in Chatham is called the Essex-Kent Scots (or something along those lines).  The thing I don't really quite have a handle on is whether linemen would be needed there or if I'd have to go to the regional HQ in London for the 1 night a week gigs.

Actually, now that I'm looking into it, the nearest communications reserve unit is in Hamilton, which is a few hours away.  Does that mean that I'd have to go all the way to Hamilton each week in order to get that trade?   :-\


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2009)

joshmanicus said:
			
		

> Chatham, ON.  We have a small base here which isn't far off from where I'm living and there are bases in Windsor and London which are both an hour to hour an a half away.
> 
> I think the regiment in Chatham is called the *Essex-Kent Scots * (or something along those lines).  The thing I don't really quite have a handle on is whether linemen would be needed there or if I'd have to go to the regional HQ in London for the 1 night a week gigs.
> 
> Actually, now that I'm looking into it, the nearest communications reserve unit is in Hamilton, which is a few hours away.  Does that mean that I'd have to go all the way to Hamilton each week in order to get that trade?   :-\



The Essex-Kent Scots are an Infantry Unit not a Signals Unit. And yes.


----------



## potwarka (5 Jun 2009)

Sorry, couldn't really find a great place to post, so I'll post here. If you can suggest another forum to read then thanks! 

I'm getting posted to CFB Kingston, awaiting my Lineman's course which is supposed to start Mar. 2009. 

I'm guessing I'll be on Pat Platoon? Anyone either waiting out as well or on Pat Platoon in Kingston?

Just wanted some insight on what to bring with because I'll be waiting out for like 6 months.

Cheers.


----------

